# Grow Cabinet



## masterblaster26 (Jan 27, 2008)

So i was thinkin about maybe tryin to grow and was thinkin about gettin a cabinet and gutting it and starting in there. I was wondering if anyone grows in a cabinet. also i found thise cabinet, http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/14903207 
and wasnt sure if it would be big enough for a plant or 2. i wasnt sure if a depth of 20 in is good enough.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 27, 2008)

Yo Ho Blaster26,
  You posted in the correct forum, you only need to look through the post there, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=16

   If you get stuck on a problem, or need to ask then feel free to ask us. Many of us have built growboxes, and I have just finished my own so whatever we can do to help just ask. 
  In case you think your question might sound goofy, fear not I hold that title.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## masterblaster26 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was wondering about that box i linked above. what do you think?


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2008)

Size of the box is fine. couple of plants will be ok. not too sure about the doors and light infiltration. It may need some mods for venting.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 29, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> Size of the box is fine. couple of plants will be ok. not too sure about the doors and light infiltration. It may need some mods for venting.


a top and bottom hole for small fans and venting should be ok, but umbra hit it, your want to black out those windows in the doors.  looks like a cool stealth box.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Jan 29, 2008)

yea i was thinking if i did go about getting it i would cover the windows with some mylar or something reflective. and yea would definitly vent it somehow


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like a great stealth grow and I'm sure you'll do great minus the windows, but why spend so much money for it. With the money that cabinet would cost, you can build your own, buy the growing materials, and order seedbank seeds. What type of lighting will you be using?


----------

